# December 2007 Member Monthly Giveaway - boathauler32



## Jim (Dec 1, 2007)

This months winner is boathauler32

Congrats, You won yourself a package of NETBAIT 5" Salty Lick stick baits (Green Pump/Watermelon)

AND,

A fission lures MaxReact10 lure in the baby bass color.

PM me your mailing info so I can get these out to you.


----------

